# my ht



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

welcom to my setup
2x nad 208 for front and surround
nad c272 for center and back surround
front speakers canton rc-l very good speaker from germany going down to 18hz
surround magnatvector 77
center diy eartquake 6.5 and philips tweeter
back surround proson 
dvd momitsu 880dx
projector sanoy z1x
screen home made
2 T-amp for bass 
velodyne sms1
denon 3806 av-reciver
subwoofer diy
2 home made boxes whit css sdx-15 and 4 1821 pr in a 150 litre box


----------

